# C&C coupler conversion in DC area?



## bjm (Feb 21, 2005)

The closest shop I've found is Bilenky in Philly. I was hoping to find a shop that does this kind of work in the dc/md/nova area. If you could recommend a shop I'd be thankful. Thanks!


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*S&s*



bjm said:


> The closest shop I've found is Bilenky in Philly. I was hoping to find a shop that does this kind of work in the dc/md/nova area. If you could recommend a shop I'd be thankful. Thanks!



I'm sure you mean S&S. Try Damien. He's done a few I think. Closer than Philly.

http://www.clarkcustomcycles.com/


----------



## tdennis (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm selling my S&S frame if your interested. Its a 53.3 cm frame with the stainles couplers. Asking 500. 

Thanks


----------

